# Some of your work



## wyrickmech

The fourm has been kinda dead as of late. Show some of your work.


----------



## wyrickmech

Here is some of ours


----------



## GAN

Third picture down, a cooling block? Last one I saw was in a dairy plant.

Excellent work..


----------



## wyrickmech

Thanks gram plate heat exchangers on cooling towers. They use it so they can heat there reheat system from waste energy off of there chillers.


----------



## rwh

Love that kind of work


----------



## moonapprentice

2 different homes, mechanical area


----------



## wyrickmech

Looks good not a fan of cpvc but you can see the craftsmanship.


----------



## Bayside500

my helper actually soldered this after i fitted it, he is getting pretty good IMO







a couple of Kohler DTV valves in a multi million dollar penthouse we are remodling......


----------



## GREENPLUM

Why cpvc? It's junk imo

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice

Cpvc cause the company I work for likes it. Cheap, quicker, blah, blah blah. For longevity of it I think it sucks. Brittle, cracking, freezing, etc. Have to be careful cutting into old Cpvc too, I hate that.


----------



## Debo22

​


GREENPLUM said:


> Why cpvc? It's junk imo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


What is the cpvc? I've never seen it here.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Debo22 said:


> ​
> What is the cpvc? I've never seen it here.


Chlorinated polyvinyl chloride (CPVC) is a thermoplastic produced by chlorination of polyvinyl chloride (PVC) resin which is significantly more flexible and can withstand higher temperatures than standard PVC.[citation needed] Uses include hot and cold water pipes, and industrial liquid handling

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice

And water heater vents


----------



## Debo22

moonapprentice said:


> And water heater vents


Standard water heater flue? No B vent needed?


----------



## moonapprentice

Sorry, some power vent w.h.'s allow it


----------



## Debo22

moonapprentice said:


> Sorry, some power vent w.h.'s allow it


Thanks, no power vents in my area either


----------



## moonapprentice

Interesting. Why is that debo?


----------



## wyrickmech

Bayside500 said:


> my helper actually soldered this after i fitted it, he is getting pretty good IMO
> 
> Plasma center tank/ booster pump - YouTube
> 
> 
> a couple of Kohler DTV valves in a multi million dollar penthouse we are remodling......


I cut some last winter with my pvc cutter that didn't end well
Done more damage than the ice. I guess you are never to old to learn. Lol 






moonapprentice said:


> Cpvc cause the company I work for likes it. Cheap, quicker, blah, blah blah. For longevity of it I think it sucks. Brittle, cracking, freezing, etc. Have to be careful cutting into old Cpvc too, I hate that.


----------



## Debo22

moonapprentice said:


> Interesting. Why is that debo?


Just a guess, climate or no basements.


----------



## Debo22

moonapprentice said:


> Interesting. Why is that debo?


Our water heaters are in outside closets or garage


----------



## Debo22

After, we're in earthquake country so we use flex on gas and water


----------



## wyrickmech

GREENPLUM said:


> Chlorinated polyvinyl chloride (CPVC) is a thermoplastic produced by chlorination of polyvinyl chloride (PVC) resin which is significantly more flexible and can withstand higher temperatures than standard PVC.[citation needed] Uses include hot and cold water pipes, and industrial liquid handling
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


And it loves sun light. Lol


----------



## moonapprentice

I get being in earthquake country you have to have flexies on your h20 and gas, and tank strapped to wall. But why atmospheric vent over power vent. Both are both rigid right? Or does the atmospheric vent move or have some expansion joint or something?


----------



## wyrickmech

Atmospheric vent is to keep negative pressure from crushing the tank on the heater. Very rare here


----------



## 89plumbum

GREENPLUM said:


> Debo22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> What is the cpvc? I've never seen it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Chlorinated polyvinyl chloride (CPVC) is a thermoplastic produced by chlorination of polyvinyl chloride (PVC) resin which is significantly more flexible and can withstand higher temperatures than standard PVC.[citation needed] Uses include hot and cold water pipes, and industrial liquid handling
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah, thanks...


----------



## Flyout95

Some stuff.


----------



## wyrickmech

Flyout95 said:


> Some stuff.


I was hoping you would put some pictures out there. Love your work.


----------



## Flyout95

Can't find the meter room I did a few years ago. This is the only one I found.


----------



## Flyout95

Some more


----------



## Flyout95

This one started a riot about tees on vents..


----------



## Gargalaxy

Descaling CI.


























Lift station (Gould Pumps).


----------



## GAN

Flyout, you still pouring lead up there?

We are seeing more and more CPVC residentially down here. I was putting it in some 15 plus years ago, in adaptable 4 families. Only real issue was conversion, make sure a CPVC male into a copper or brass female. Had to wait maybe an hour on the average to re-pressurize it. Now that they have factory made conversion fittings, even easier.

Just harder to get it looking good. less noise and heat transfer. More expansion though.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

nice bunch of work!! I havent done much industrial or large commercial, and that suites me fine..me no likey heights....but putting all that big stuff together is fun...


----------



## wyrickmech

Its addictive


----------



## justme

Flyout95 said:


> This one started a riot about tees on vents..


Yeah I remember this one. I never said it wouldn't work but it wouldn't be allowed here not only because of the tee's but because it is flat vented. Here we can't turn a vent horizontal until it is 6" above the flood rim level of the fixture or group of fixtures it is serving. Still great looking work.


----------



## wyrickmech

O come on there are more of us to show some work than this.


----------



## indyjim

Crappy pic. I was in a hurry. 
Triangle tube solo 399 and a 120 gallon smart tank. Master shower flows 24 gpm, and roughly 5,000 sq ft of hydronic heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CT-18

From my fab drawings to the field.


----------



## indyjim

This feeds a 5 bath home with a DTS system. I think it was 26 gpm. 3 navien 240's and a 120 gallon storage tank. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayside500

indyjim said:


> This feeds a 5 bath home with a DTS system. I think it was 26 gpm. 3 navien 240's and a 120 gallon storage tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's some sexy looking plumbing there for sure, what is that silver tank to the left of storage tank for ?


----------



## indyjim

Bayside500 said:


> that's some sexy looking plumbing there for sure, what is that silver tank to the left of storage tank for ?




Whole house filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajunhiker

29 tampons out of one residential sewer line. Personal best.


----------



## Debo22

rjbphd said:


> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


You shouldn't use metal strap to hang your pex


----------



## indyjim

Looks like free range water piping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid

rjbphd said:


> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


What side is the pump on?:laughing:


----------



## CT-18

Some for the gang bathroom fab i drew being built.
Will ship to site and drop in place.
Knock on wood.


----------



## GAN

Ultra nice work


----------



## Wasmuthcm

Not the best picture lol


----------



## Plumbus

CT-18 said:


> Some for the gang bathroom fab i drew being built.
> Will ship to site and drop in place.
> Knock on wood.


Years ago, a friend's shop used to prefab bathroom batteries similar to that. He used to have them craned onto the a deck before the walls were framed and roll them into place with a couple of custom built piano dollies that he designed. Sweet!


----------



## CT-18

Some of those dollies would be nice. These are going to an auto plant so they will be rolled for a long distance.


----------



## breplum

a variety 
can anybody tell me how to reorient the photo?


----------



## skoronesa

Going through some old pics and since you guys mentioned soldering vs propress........


----------



## skoronesa

Whoops, this is the commercial thread. I guess it counts, It was a garden shop


----------



## Sstratton6175

Assembled the block for a Weil-McLain 88 Series 2, 8 section boiler today. 5276lbs of cast iron. I’ll try and get some more pics as the project progresses.


----------



## skoronesa

unitechpipes said:


> We deal are manufacturer of PVC Pipes for Agricultural, Industrial and Commercial field. Some pictures of our product are: ..........



I've used your stuff before and it's total garbage!!!!!!! Cracks all the time, had to rip it out after a month!! Go phuck yourself!!!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I've used your stuff before and it's total garbage!!!!!!! Cracks all the time, had to rip it out after a month!! Go phuck yourself!!!!!


you talking to yourself again????


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you talking to yourself again????


If you look at my post you'll see I was quoting a spammer who got banned.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> If you look at my post you'll see I was quoting a spammer who got banned.


just busting your balls....lighten up geeez.....your face wont break if you smile...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just busting your balls....lighten up geeez.....your face wont break if you smile...


You're surprised I don't see your comments as light-hearted jokes?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You're surprised I don't see your comments as light-hearted jokes?


well pull the stick out of your azz and you might see the humor in them...


----------



## Sstratton6175

4 Lochinvar 200gal DHW storage tanks


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Great looking work, ! What Boiler are you using


----------



## Sstratton6175

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Great looking work, ! What Boiler are you using


The tanks are connecting to two existing B&G shell and tube heat exchangers that are heated by 3 12 section Burnham V11 boilers that also heat the building.


----------



## skoronesa

Sstratton6175 said:


> View attachment 130885
> 
> View attachment 130886
> 
> View attachment 130884
> 
> 4 Lochinvar 200gal DHW storage tanks


Since Redwood is no longer here....

You should have piped those in the Reverse Return method, pretty much guarantees even flow through all the units. Would have saved you a couple hundred in fittings too!


EDIT: I am wrong, I didn't take the time to fully grasp the situation. He did pipe it in a variation of reverse return.


----------



## Sstratton6175

skoronesa said:


> Since Redwood is no longer here....
> 
> You should have piped those in the Reverse Return method, pretty much guarantees even flow through all the units. Would have saved you a couple hundred in fittings too!


That is reverse return


----------



## skoronesa

Sstratton6175 said:


> That is reverse return


Then what is with that mess of tees?













EDIT: I am wrong, I didn't take the time to fully grasp the situation. He did pipe it in a variation of reverse return.


----------



## Sstratton6175

skoronesa said:


> Then what is with that mess of tees?
> 
> 
> View attachment 130888


These are domestic hot water storage tanks not indirect tanks. The bottom two connections are the supply and return from the heating source and are piped in reverse return method and the outlet piping coming off the top must be piped with all those tees in order to balance the flow coming out of the tanks to the mixing station. Here is a picture of the piping diagram from the manufacturers rep.


----------



## DogGod

GODAMNED PHONOMENAL RECRUIT!!

BANG IT OUT LIKE A HIGH END HOOKER


----------



## DDDave

What size expansion tank? Where'd you put it? How's the high horizontal stuff suspended? Are those tees going to rotate/does propress sag over time?


----------



## skoronesa

Sstratton6175 said:


> These are domestic hot water storage tanks not indirect tanks. The bottom two connections are the supply and return from the heating source and are piped in reverse return method and the outlet piping coming off the top must be piped with all those tees in order to balance the flow coming out of the tanks to the mixing station. Here is a picture of the piping diagram from the manufacturers rep.
> View attachment 130889


I saw that the heating side is piped reverse return, the domestic side should be piped in reverse return as well.




EDIT: I am wrong, I didn't take the time to fully grasp the situation. He did pipe it in a variation of reverse return.


----------



## Sstratton6175

DDDave said:


> What size expansion tank? Where'd you put it? How's the high horizontal stuff suspended? Are those tees going to rotate/does propress sag over time?


The expansion tank is an existing B&G PTA-125V with a 60gal volume and a 40gal acceptance volume. The exp tank is tied in on the other side of the boiler room at the cold feed with the existing shell and tube heat exchangers. The horizontal piping is supported at the tanks on a unistrut rack and downstream with 5” clevis hangers to allow for 1” pipe insulation. Additional hangers were added after these photos were taken, because yes the pro press will sag if it’s not properly supported. My preference would have been to sweat this job but this is one of the jobs I was referring to when I posted a few weeks ago about being forced into pressing.


----------



## Sstratton6175

DDDave said:


> What size expansion tank? Where'd you put it? How's the high horizontal stuff suspended? Are those tees going to rotate/does propress sag over time?


The expansion tank is an existing B&G PTA-125V with a 60gal volume and a 40gal acceptance volume. The exp tank is tied in on the other side of the boiler room at the cold feed with the existing shell and tube heat exchangers. The horizontal piping is supported at the tanks on a unistrut rack and downstream with 5” clevis hangers to allow for 1” pipe insulation. Additional hangers were added after these photos were taken, because yes the pro press will sag if it’s not properly supported. My preference would have been to sweat this job but this is one of the jobs I was referring to when I posted a few weeks ago about being forced into pressing.


----------



## Sstratton6175

There’s no way to do this because the cold water is fed into the tanks via the reverse return loop on the bottom of the tanks. There’s not a fourth tapping on the tanks for the cold to enter like there would be on an indirect tank.


----------



## skoronesa

Sstratton6175 said:


> There’s no way to do this because the cold water is fed into the tanks via the reverse return loop on the bottom of the tanks. There’s not a fourth tapping on the tanks for the cold to enter like there would be on an indirect tank.


I understand now, my apologies. At first glance I thought they were indirect tanks, not just storage. 

Next time I should focus more before I open my mouth


----------



## Sstratton6175

skoronesa said:


> I understand now, my apologies. At first glance I thought they were indirect tanks, not just storage.
> 
> Next time I should focus more before I open my mouth


No worries. I probably could have explained it better from the outset.


----------



## skoronesa

Sstratton6175 said:


> No worries. I probably could have explained it better from the outset.


No, you did good, I should have just looked at the diagram more closely and I would have seen there were only 3 lines, not two.


----------



## KCPlumb

moonapprentice said:


> 2 different homes, mechanical area


I don't like working with CPVC, install looks good though!


----------



## Sstratton6175

Out with the old and in with some new heating pumps as part of a complete heating/DHW system replacement for an apartment building that I’m working on.


----------



## dhal22

Fun, fun, fun.


----------

